# I Can't Believe I Lived Without.....



## PanchoHambre (Jan 5, 2009)

What kitchen impliment and ingredient did you at somepoint discover that changed everything... what can you not even imagine cooking without that you once did not have.

For me on the equipment side it is the Enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven. For years I had really crummy cookware... I was pretty transient and never bought anything I felt I needed to take along... of course the cruddy stuff kept following me... I cooked with cheap enameled steel... stuff I got free ... the cheap stuff from ikea.. I made do... and could still but I cant imagine not having a dutch oven. (I have more than I need right now) this is the most used pot type in my kitchen. I really found it made everything better and easier. 

For ingredients it is Cilantro.... never heard of it before I moved to Texas.. it seemed to be in everything there... mexican, vietnamese etc I found it strange at first but now I love it and use it for so many things...

both of these things I lived without for a long time but just cant imagine not having now.... when I moved and had to get all new kitchen stuff the first thing I did was get a DO.

So what revolutionized your cooking?


----------



## sattie (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not sure it did much for revolutionizing my cooking, but my FoodSaver has been my biggest 'I could not live without' gadget.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

Microplane grater has to be at the top of my list.  There's hardly a day that goes by that I don't use it.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 5, 2009)

Absolute top of my list is the *spoon*, especially in varying sizes, and some uniquely with slots or holes in them.  I could not survive without them.

For appliances I would normally pick the FoodSaver vacuum sealer, but I went absolutely giddy with the Reynolds "handi-vac" unit with its ability to reopen a vacuum-sealed bags unlimited times.  Pure ecstasy.


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2009)

A *sharp* knife.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't say one thing, I have to say bunches...

My KA model G mixer, Vita Mix 4000, Robot Coupe FP, Copco enameled cast iron cook/bakeware, Sabatier knives, and even though they are in storage maple butcher block table, American Crown range, and marble pastry table.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 5, 2009)

Good knives and my seasoned sea salts of varying colors and seasonings
kades


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 5, 2009)

A French shaped skillet. I had lots of straight sided skillets, but the French shape makes sauteing so much easier...


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 5, 2009)

How do you pick just one?  I'd have to say the upper oven on my JennAire.  No room or budget here for commercial so we are enjoying the versatility a second oven offers.  Fractioned size aside, I'll bet we use it 90% of the time.

As for ingredients, my kitchen would absolutely stand still without good olive oil and kosher salt.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea, more than one here too. First my CI pans, love em to death along with my SS set. And then there is the KA Food Processor 14cup I got last year on my birthday.


----------



## Mraughh (Jan 6, 2009)

Food Processor - just started using one this summer and I love it. Great for making just about everything. 

Extra virgin olive oil is probably my most used ingredient. Can't get enough of it


----------



## Toots (Jan 6, 2009)

Lots of things for me:
food processor
microplane grater (greatest invention ever!)
digital thermometer
Kitchen Aid stand mixer
Le Crueset dutch oven


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 6, 2009)

three items for me first come to mind, the first two I never thought I would own, even actively avoided them.

microwave oven, this appliance transformed my cooking style, enabling me to do batch cooking.  Like yesterday, I made 2 gallons of vegetable soup.  We will reheat this soup for dinner for many meals and I will freeze some for later meals.

bread  machine, my MIL bought me my first one.  I used to make all my breads by hand, then I bought all my breads at a whole wheat type bakery.  The buying was fun, got me to a college town on a regular basis, had no intention of giving that up.  Now the bread machine either bakes off my sandwich bread or kneads all other breads.

and finally, something I had lusted after for many years, a dish washer.  Now I freely fill up the miracle machine, sometimes three times a day.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2009)

Gosh, I do not know. Really. I have tons of toys in the kitchen, but I kind of had them for a while now and I do not remember how was it with out using them.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 6, 2009)

For me, this is an easy one - good quality, sharp knives.  I'm frequently invited to cook in other people's kitchens and usually I don't even ask about equipment and tools on hand.  I figure I can make do with whatever is available.  

The exception is knives.  Almost invariably, the knives are cheap, dull and unsuited for the task.  I always bring my own (along with a steel and ceramic sharpener).


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 6, 2009)

Try having a garbage disposal for about 10 years, then living 3 years without one.  We moved into a rent house while in transition to a new/renovated old house.  I missed that more than the ice maker that we did not have during that time.  When I built my kitchen, I wanted a garbage disposal that could swallow a turkey.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 6, 2009)

Immersion blender-so easy, no mess transferring the soup to the regular blender then back again

microwave rice maker-easy, rice doesnt stick to the bottom, dont run out of water, no nee d to constantly stir or constantly watch until it is done.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

..........A Thermapen.


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2009)

padams2359 said:


> Try having a garbage disposal for about 10 years, then living 3 years without one.  We moved into a rent house while in transition to a new/renovated old house.  I missed that more than the ice maker that we did not have during that time.  When I built my kitchen, I wanted a garbage disposal that could swallow a turkey.


Oh I miss my garbage disposal so much. I have not had one in 5 years and I am dying to get one. It would require getting an electrician to run juice for us though as there is no where to plug one in right now and that is just an expense I can not justify right now.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2009)

My knives, good pans, the bottles I put together containg my oils and vinegars.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

I too will go with microplane.


----------



## tzakiel (Jan 6, 2009)

Plastic squeeze bottles for oils.

Also got a Waring deep fryer recently and that is a lot of fun too.


----------



## whole milk (Jan 6, 2009)

Food processor.  I used to be so, "if you do it by hand, it shows how much you care" -- but I can care oh so much more when I get pie pastry in 3 seconds or minced anything in five.  (lol)

Oh, putting the flour in a giant salt shaker for dusting the board while I'm kneading bread or rolling out pastry -- things go so much smoother, now.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2009)

GB said:


> Oh I miss my garbage disposal so much. I have not had one in 5 years and I am dying to get one....


 

Pretty soon you will not be able to even get one. The water plants are having huge problems with cleaning water, specificaly becasue of garbage disposals. They finally realised that all that food leftovers are nearly impossible to clean. There are already regulations in place, in some places, where a builder is not allowed to install garbage disposal in the new house. Owners though can do what they want, for now. I have been advocating not putting anything into garbage disposal for years.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 6, 2009)

Real knives.  My family never had any kind of real knife - they did all their cooking with steak knives.  After I moved away, I went back for a holiday and was asked to prepare something with phyllo dough.  My mom handed me a steak knife... yes, a serrated steak knife...  I've given her a couple of real knives, but I now bring my own every time I go back just in case.


----------



## Penguin (Jan 6, 2009)

I too would have to say  good quality, sharp knives.  I also grew up using only cheap stake knives and I LOVE my 7" _Wusthof knife.  
_


----------



## Nato (Jan 6, 2009)

GB said:


> A *sharp* knife.



I totally agree, for me it would be these sharp set of knives plus my spice/herb rack and my wire wisk!


----------



## lexingtongal (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't live without really good olive oil.  And believe it or not I love my "Pampered Chef" spatula and wooden spoons.  The spatula is heat proof and I use it for cooking.  The spoons don't splint or turn colors.  One of the few home party purchases I've ever made that I would do again (except they have lasted so long I don't know if I'll ever have to replace them).


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

This is soooo hard - I can't choose just one. But I have to say the things I really depend on/delight in/ wouldn't give up without a fight are:
my garbage disposal
microwave
high-efficiency vent hood
good quality tri-ply ss cookware
and medium quality, but very sharp, knives!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2009)

Just an observation.  I'm fascinated at how many people are garbage disposal fans.  In the 40+ years I've been keeping house, I only had one for about a third of the time.  Even when all 5 of the children were at home and we produced all manner of garbage, we didn't seem to have any challenge without one.  Haven't had one for 15 years and really, really don't miss it.  Especially during the last 3 years since I've been composting.

Out of curiosity, why do you want/need one so much?


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you want/need one so much?


It cuts down on our trash so much. It is also much more convenient and less messy than having to get the trash can out (not that that is really that big of a deal, but still...)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 6, 2009)

Think of it as kinda splitting your garbage up more so less goes out to the trash can and into landfills. For us it is part of recycling so to speak. First we recycle what we can for glass cans and plastic, then what can go onto the garden or in the compost goes, then what can be ground up and flushed down the sink goes thru the garbage disposal (nothing hazardous of course), then what remains goes into trash cans. This way only what can't immediately be recycled goes into the trash can and then into the landfill.
Of course, our garbage disposal has been on the fritz for the last two years, but in all honesty there isn't that much left over for the trash anyway after recycling and composting.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 7, 2009)

I would love a garbage disposal. I do not have the space to compost living in the city and I hate having to constantly take out half full garbage because there are little scraps that would be way too interesting to the doggies. Also we only have once weekly trash pick up so the less interesting my garbage is to cats raccoons mice rats etc the better.

I have only had it in one apartment ever I cant say I miss it terribly  but I would like one.

You want to talk about gross though when I purchased my house  the kitchen sink had a garbage disposal attached that had NEVER been hooked up to power so talk about a gross the smell from it filled the kitchen and I think it basically served a a mouse and roach feeder... the first thing I did after closing was take that sucker out.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> A *sharp* knife.



I concur GB


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 7, 2009)

My (moderately priced, but sharp) knives, and Penzeys spices--those are the things I always miss when I am cooking at my Mom's or my sister's.

When I was married, kitchen tools were given very low priority--the Evil One bought the best quality woodworking and mechanic's tools, but good kitchen stuff was frivolous, according to him.  

The first things I bought after the divorce were the best pots and pans, knives, food processor and mixer I could afford.  Even though I am only cooking for one, usually, good tools have made my life so much more pleasant.  (Or maybe it just seems more pleasant because I am no longer dealing with the Evil One?   )


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> A *sharp* knife.


 
+ 1, My friend Andy gifted me with a proper chef's knife and a Chinese cleaver. It changed everything!


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 7, 2009)

My spork. Titanium. Light weight, for portability and high-speed eating. Virtually indestructible. I have two, just in case...actually, I would say my 8" chefs' knife. But I have always known the value of a good, sharp knife. Beyond that, my food processor. It makes the grunt work of cooking for groups go very quickly. And yes, I do have two titanium sporks...one never knows...


----------



## Wart (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> A *sharp* knife.





kadesma said:


> Good knives





FincaPerlitas said:


> For me, this is an easy one - good quality, sharp knives.





Jeekinz said:


> My knives,





Fearless Kitchen said:


> Real knives.





Penguin said:


> I too would have to say  good quality, sharp knives.





Nato said:


> I totally agree, for me it would be these sharp set of knives





smoke king said:


> I concur GB





sparrowgrass said:


> My (moderately priced, but sharp) knives, ....





PieSusan said:


> + 1,




I guess I'm not alone, 

THe Knives have it.


Garbage disposals? I read somewhere garbage disposals keep sewer rats well fed. In some areas this has led to real problems with 'rodents'.

THe house we moved from had a disposal so when we moved into this house 15 years ago I installed one, then several years ago I remodled the kitchen and deleted the disposal. In the intervening 5 or so years I can think of only a hand full of times I really missed not having a disposal. 

Storage. I don't know how I got by without a pantry. And more shelving. 

And the refrigerator with a bottom freezer. Just went to get cream for the coffee. So nice not having to bend over every time we go to the fridge.


----------



## scoobagirl (Jan 7, 2009)

we have had a disposal in the past. When the last one fritzed out, we didn't replace it and I don't miss it at all. Same with the dishwasher - I clean up as I go, and with  just the two of us, it only takes a few minutes to hand wash the dishes. 

I guess for me, its a toss-up of having plenty of counterspace and having good cookware (pots & pans).


----------



## Wart (Jan 7, 2009)

We had a dishwasher, turned out to be a place to store dirty dishes.

So when I built the cabinets I didn't make provisions for a dish washer.

Wife washes, I dry and stow. It's one of those team efforts we seem to enjoy.


Pots and pans and storage ... I know to many it wouldn't seem possible but I have way too much cast iron. I have to choose which ones to keep in the kitchen and which ones to put into storage. And the ones I keep in the kitchen are going to have to be hung on the wall to free up storage space.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

A good set of quality knives I have, and I always sharpen them before each use. 

Disposals are a good thing in the city as they reduce the amount of garbage that goes into the alleys. That is where the rats are, and that is where the rat problem is, not the sewers. When you have no room to compost because you are in a condo or on a city lot with no space well disposals are a great way to reduce the amount of garbage you send out. 
All our waters and sewage are treated, cleaned, redirected, etc out here by the Water Reclamation District. All that stuff you send down the garbage disposal helps them in their process and is better for the environment than just sending it out in plastic bags to sit in a landfill for a couple thousand years...


----------



## MaryE (Jan 7, 2009)

I love my appliances - my food processor, my stand mixer and my Foodsaver. I'm not sure what I'd do without electricity!


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

my KA mixer definately! Then I would have to say my electric lemon juicer, and I'll go with GB on sharp knives.


----------



## Wart (Jan 7, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Disposals are a good thing in the city as they reduce the amount of garbage that goes into the alleys. That is where the rats are, and that is where the rat problem is, not the sewers.



I read about garbage disposals and sewer rats ... YEARS ago.

And these are references I found without really trying:


This charming phenomenon usually occurs because a trail of food from a garbage disposal has attracted a sewer rat, which has taken a wrong turn and surfaced ...

Sewer rat invasions from poor-quality to high-quality neighborhoods are encouraged by modern garbage disposal units that grind and flush house- hold kitchen ...

of garbage disposal wastes may provide rats with very favorable habitats. Rats also. are protected from predators when they travel in the sewer system, ...

disposal of human wastes did not develop on a broad scale until about a ... the increased use of garbage grinders in today's homes, the sewer rat may be ...

Ellen Sandbeck mentioned that putting food down the garbage disposal feeds sewer rats, and can lead them back up ...

Seems to support my assertion: garbage disposals keep sewer rats well fed. In some areas this has led to real problems with 'rodents'.


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 8, 2009)

No disposal for me...I'm on a septic system. But I have mounted a disposal on a deep utility sink outside for cleaning fish, and all the organic kitchen waste ended up going down it, to be turned into compost.



> my KA mixer definately!-deelady



You bet! I got to run my N-50 yesterday...always a treat, during and after. That thing is awesome.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never even heard of this before, or heard of it happening to anyone around here. However, the alleys are lined with rat traps, and any garbage cans that are not in good shape are immediately taken away and replaced with new ones. Also they ask that in some cases you put bricks on top of the plastic garbage cans and if the rats have chewed into the garbage can you should call the town to have it replaced. Also, if they go thru the alley and find the lid on your garbage can is not properly closed you will be ticketed. This is all because of the rats in the alleys, not the sewers.
A lot of those references were news stories, not a source I completely trust and lord knows they love to sensationalize to get more viewers. Not saying this might not be the case in their areas, but here I can definitely say the problem is not sewer rats trying to get up thru the grates in the drains, past the flood valves, or into other parts of the homes plumbing here in Chicago. Instead here they are entering the alleys to get at the garbage, and instead of returning to the sewers they are staying under houses, foundations, in garages, etc.
For us the problem is in the alleys, and as we say here enter at your own risk! It has been a long time since I have seen an alley that isn't posted for rats or has rat traps up and down it. Another big problem here is all the former warehouses that are being developed and turned into condos. They are full of rats, and they have to go somewhere. The big surprise many people are getting is that it turns out they aren't going anywhere, just staying put! Imagine buying a brand new $250,000 condo only to find rats there!


----------



## Wart (Jan 8, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I have never even heard of this before, or heard of it happening to anyone around here. ....




"The only thing new under the sun is the history that you don't know," . Harry S Truman


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wart said:


> “The only thing new in this world is the history that you don't know”. Harry S Truman



LOL my point was that what makes it into the news here is when camera crews follow alley inspectors around to see what they do all day, or pieces on how they tore down all the factories on the north side of Cicero so the rats wouldn't have a refuge to hide in, but now they have all taken up residents in our alleys so nice job guys in shooting yourselves in the foot, LOL.
I have not seen one concerning rats and garbage disposals, but then I am not gonna count out the Harry Truman factor either


----------



## anatogonon (Jan 8, 2009)

Teflon Pans and sharp knife


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2009)

It feels kind of stupid to say it, with all the lovely appliances we have these days, but number one would be what others have said, good quality sharp knives.  Honestly even the TV guy's (Ron Popiel?  Something like that) knives (which I've owned in the past, and you could do worse) are better than the knives I've dealt with in friends' and loved ones' homes when I help out in the kitchen.  

I think my immersion blender would be #2, though.  

I think it would be interesting to ask everyone who has responded:  _How often do you use this?_  In my case, the good knives every day, several times a day.  The immersion blender several times a week.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 8, 2009)

I couldn't live without my Santoku knives. I prefer them over the chef's knives any day of the week. I am also pretty partial to my microplanes, too.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 8, 2009)

Silicone spatulas and pot holders--love 'em.

And dozens of kitchen towels--I don't think I even have a roll of paper towels any more.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't have Alleys or open sewers here, but then I don't have a disposal either.

My mini chopper and silicone spatulas and cast iron I could live without, but they do make life easier. And you can't count on having electricity all the time, especially during rainy-which is lightning season, so I try to use manual tools when possible.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

Morter and Pestal.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 8, 2009)

I thought all those alligators reported to be in the sewers were killing off all those sewer rats. 

I find a garbage disposal far better than people stuff large chunks of food down their drains, which I believe is one of the reasons why they were invented.  Personally I prefer all my food stuffs to feed the worms in my compost bin.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 8, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> For us the problem is in the alleys, and as we say here enter at your own risk! It has been a long time since I have seen an alley that isn't posted for rats or has rat traps up and down it. Another big problem here is all the former warehouses that are being developed and turned into condos. They are full of rats, and they have to go somewhere. The big surprise many people are getting is that it turns out they aren't going anywhere, just staying put! Imagine buying a brand new $250,000 condo only to find rats there!




LOL!  This sound familiar. My neigborhood is full of loft conversions... one is part of a complex that is still an active produce warehouse...

This is why I have a cat


----------



## scoobagirl (Jan 8, 2009)

believe it or not... I have never seen a rat. 

We live in a stick-built single family dwelling on a 120' x 120' lot in a small town (about 12,000 population) and have an alley in back, with dumpsters and 2x weekly trash pickup. We are on the city water and sewer system. We've lived here for 30 years. I did have a problem once with an escapee gerbil who wrecked havoc in my kitchen cabinets till we caught him (LOL) but that's the only rodent I've ever seen anywhere around my house. The rat stories are interesting! 

Back to the topic - I use my counterspace and my pots 'n pans every day. I wish I'd been smarter when we redesigned/remodeled my kitchen 25 years ago - I'd have put more counterspace on the island, which is where my Jennaire cooktop is.  I really would like for it to be a bit bigger than just enough to hold a spoon.


----------



## thrintone (Jan 9, 2009)

Onions. I can't believe how much of my life was wasted believing I didn't like onions.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

Four top things.. whisks, spoons, sharp knives, and stick-blender.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> stick-blender.


 
Alright, I feel kinda foolish ... my hubby got me one of these last Christmas.  It's a really good one.  I find myself forgetting to use it.  I would love to reach for it several times a week ... what are you guys using it on besides soups?  I tried ice cream and thought the blender did a better job on shakes and smoothies.  What am I missing?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> Alright, I feel kinda foolish ... my hubby got me one of these last Christmas. It's a really good one. I find myself forgetting to use it. I would love to reach for it several times a week ... what are you guys using it on besides soups? I tried ice cream and thought the blender did a better job on shakes and smoothies. What am I missing?


I have to admit, I mainly use mine of for soups or sauces, but they are great for  chopping nuts and herbs.  I have also heard they are great for making natural baby food.... pureed vegies or fruits.  They also whip eggs in a snap, and they are great as you can just rinse off for quick clean-up.  You could also make a great mango salsa or other homemade condiment... that is all I can think of right now.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 10, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> Alright, I feel kinda foolish ... my hubby got me one of these last Christmas. It's a really good one. I find myself forgetting to use it. I would love to reach for it several times a week ... what are you guys using it on besides soups? I tried ice cream and thought the blender did a better job on shakes and smoothies. What am I missing?


 
No lump gravy and sauces are able to be made with a stick blender.  Either in the pan or mixing the flour/water mix smoothly.


----------



## Claire (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't resist the rat question.  My mother says I told her over and over again that I had a kitty cat.  That it only came to me at night.  She thought I was dreaming (I did then and do now have very vivid dreams).  Then she woke one night to find a rat in my bed. Needless to say, I lost my night time companion!!!


----------



## JillyG (Jan 11, 2009)

*I have a funny story about how I discovered my griddle...*

For years I was intimidated by the griddle on my new stove. It was so shiny and pretty and I remembered the stove in my old house where the griddle was all black and ugly, and I was determined to keep my beautiful new one all perfect, which sadly meant not using it LOL....so one day my husband made pancakes on it and it turned all black and I totally freaked out. Called the Viking customer service number and asked what I should do to make it pretty again, all my scrubbing wasn't helping at all! I am sure they got a kick out of my hysterical hissy fit, as they kept asking "so what is the problem exactly?" and I said "It's all black" "All of it?" "YES, all over!" "Ok so ma'am, what is the problem then?" OMG it's supposed to SEASON!!!! How dumb could I BE? 
lmao was that ever humiliating...
so anyway, now I use it for everything, whenever I can!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2009)

How easily things can be overlooked...

One of my most used and treasured "I can't live without" things is my electronic scale.  I use it ALL the time, for everything.  I don't know how I worked in the kitchen before I got it.


----------



## simplicity (Jan 11, 2009)

It didn't change my cooking habits, but I'm also voting for sharp knives. Even when someone else is in charge and I've been asked to bring something, if it needs cutting I'll take my own knife.


----------

